
Is Google Always the Best Search Engine? Answer is No why? - JayRnotes
http://thejaynotes.com/is-google-always-the-best-search-engine-answer-is-no-why/
======
zeynel1
" _Use knowledge engines, such as www.wolframalpha.com or
www.trueknwoledge.com_ "

Wolframalpha can be classified as "knowledge engine" but is this true for
www.trueknwoledge.com? I couldn't figure out what it is.

